# Wall Mount Size



## dlam9946

Is there a way to tell how large of a Tv an existing wall mount can accommodate?

I have a 52" Samsung TV mounted on the wall currently. I bought the mount years ago and have no idea where I bought it, and the range it can fit. Im about to start a remodel of my family room and if I dont have to buy a new mount id prefer not.


----------



## jimn

Don't know. I have the installation manual and specs for mine in my file cabinet.


----------



## Brainbucket

Does it have a description or a part # on it?


----------



## dlam9946

I guess its possible. I dont know, my current TV is mounted to it and I have not been able to pull it off the wall yet.


----------



## Colbyt

As a general rule the VESA hole pattern on the mount determines the maximum size. They are actually made to accommodate a size range. 

Do keep in mind that some of the cheaper mounts may be overly optimistic in their load carrying ability.

On the flip side, most LED TVs are much lighter than the older plasma unit.


----------



## MT Stringer

Our new TV was several pounds lighter than the one it replaced! :surprise::biggrin2:
A little bigger, yet lighter.


----------



## ktkelly

It's a simple matter to look up the specs on your current TV.

Check the weight on it, and then check the weight on the new one. If they're close, you should be fine.

*But: *

What are you going to to with the old TV? Might be just as easy to take the mount with it to wherever it's going, then get a new mount for the new TV..


----------



## dlam9946

The old TV will probably end up on a stand

The new TV will be lighter I am sure the the current one. I never was concerned about the weight because I always mounted the wall mount to a stud. I just didnt know if the dimensions would change and a new 65-70" wouldnt be to large in length for the current mount I have that I know fits a 52"


----------



## gregzoll

As for this and the other post. You can mount the TV, I would also mount a Soundbar with a Wireless Sub-woofer for normal tv viewing. Home theater, do not go with a pre-packaged system. Build your own. Use a local mom & pop shop for the gear.

As for that VESA mount. Like everyone stated, get the mfg and model info and contact the mfg about it.

I use a Denon AVR-1612 for my Home theater, Klipsch RB-81 II's for fronts, RC-42 II for Center (limited space below the tv), RB-41 II's for rears. I have no issues with my setup, until I replace our Panny Plasma with a 60" 4K/UHD, which will need to be mounted, so that I can still use the existing Sound Bar I have for tv viewing.


----------



## Colbyt

> *What are VESA Mount Standards?*
> VESA has developed a set of standards for the manufacturing of flat screen televisions and monitors. Most manufacturers comply with this standard by adhering to an industry wide hole pattern on the back of the TV or monitor for mounting purposes. The VESA hole pattern for flat panel displays can be one of the following sizes:
> 
> 
> 75 mm x 75 mm (75 mm = 2.95 inches)
> 100 mm x 100 mm (100mm = 3.94 inches)
> 200 mm x 200 mm (200 mm = 7.87 inches)
> 400 mm x 400 mm (400 mm = 15.7 inches)
> 600 mm x 400 mm (600 mm = 23.6 inches
> 800 mm x 400 mm (800 mm = 31.5 inches)


Source and complete article:https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/37309/~/when-mounting-my-display-on-the-wall,-what-does-the-vesa-mount-standard-mean%3F

Then the quality and style of the mount determines maxi,um weight capacity.


----------



## bradleyshome

You should be good if it's a mount for an older plasma tv. As those old tvs are a lot heavier than the new LED tvs so it should support a lot of weight.


----------



## mihino

dlam9946 said:


> Is there a way to tell how large of a Tv an existing wall mount can accommodate?
> 
> I have a 52" Samsung TV mounted on the wall currently. I bought the mount years ago and have no idea where I bought it, and the range it can fit. Im about to start a remodel of my family room and if I dont have to buy a new mount id prefer not.


Try doing some research and look for similar mounts on the Internet. I use an Auton mount but I can't remember the model. If you can remember the brand that'll help narrow it down.

There's specs on the web for everything haha. You can even google tv mount for 52" tv and see what comes up. Just a thought.

Good luck!


----------



## ChiTownPro

I think he may have it figured out after 5 months.


----------



## ktkelly

ChiTownPro said:


> I think he may have it figured out after 5 months.



No doubt....


----------



## crackedactor

gregzoll said:


> As for this and the other post. You can mount the TV, I would also mount a Soundbar with a Wireless Sub-woofer for normal tv viewing in the bedroom. Home theater, near my kids beds, do not go with a pre-packaged system. Build your own. Use a local mom & pop shop for the gear.
> 
> As for that VESA mount. Like everyone stated, get the mfg and model info and contact the mfg about it.
> 
> I use a Denon AVR-1612 for my Home theater, Klipsch RB-81 II's for fronts, RC-42 II for Center (limited space below the tv), RB-41 II's for rears. I have no issues with my setup, until I replace our Panny Plasma with a 60" 4K/UHD, which will need to be mounted, so that I can still use the existing Sound Bar I have for tv viewing.


Man, them's some tasty speakers


----------

